
How to Not Get Screwed by App Developers [pdf] - itsbenlee
https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/rootstrap-website/assets/docs/RS-How-to-Not-Get-Screwed-by-App-Developers.pdf
======
jppope
Super funny post.

It's like... do development like we used to do development in 2007... before
we learned all those lessons about "corporate agile"

